# New Goat Shed!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My little 4 X 5 bldg has "morphed" so many times.... from children's play house, to chicken coop, storage shed, really small goat shed to the new and improved 9 X 9 goat shed/kidding pen/milking parlor...
I built it this past week and the girls LOVE it!!! I love it too, since I can not only turn around in it, but actually walk around! Mimolette was busy kicking up her heels and jumping... while Feta just wanted to get to the alfalfa...
by the way... doesn't Feta look pregers? Sure hope so!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe .... :laugh: they are actually ...jumping for joy....how cute..... nice shed.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

CUTE!!!! Congrats on the exspansion!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are darling pictures. Mimolette is not to be resisted. Just not.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't it great to be able to have more room? Your baby certainly looks as though she thinks so!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mimolette is a darling little
Girl...but Feta is so affectionate.. She just says "I love you" whenever I am with her.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats in the new addition...I am working on mine today...it is so fun to build new things...looks like your little goaties love it too....did they want to help you?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats to the new addition! And your girls are just toooo adorable!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK....the "jumping for joy" picture has to be one of the cutest pictures ever!!!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

